# diagnosis for FNE examination



## ggparker14 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone give me opinons on dx for FNE examination? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 15, 2011)

*fne*

What is An FNE exam?


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2011)

FNE is Finger nose Examination -done to test  the cerebellar function.. a test for coordination of movements Now we would research for it


----------



## eadun2000 (Jul 16, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone give me opinons on dx for FNE examination?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Ummm there isn't a dx code for that... that is part of the examination.


----------

